# 7 week old German Shepherd wont stop crying!!



## wkennedy2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok so I just got a 7 week old puppy yesterday i wasnt supposed to get her until she was 8 weeks but she got bit by a spider and had to get it flushed and all that jazz so her previous owner decided it would be better she come home with me. Shes going back to the vet tomorrow with her sisters to get shots and we are also getting one of her sisters. Only problem is, tomorrow is a while away and she wont stop crying i dont know if she is in pain from the surgery or just misses her littermates she has taken to me and y husband very quickly but still whines for about 20 minutes non-stop until she falls asleep! Any ideas on what the whining is for? I give her pain meds on time. How can i fix this?


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

That's completely normal. Imagine someone you don't know, took you away from the only people you know and life that you are used to. You'd probably be stressed, too. And, this is more stressful for her due to her being sick. She'll get used to her new life and decrease her whining in a few weeks.

Also, before you pick up her sister, I would google Littermate Syndrome. It's not recommended to raise puppies from the same litter or close together unless they will be spending a majority of their time apart from each other. If not, they bond very closely to each other and less with their humans. Any separation can cause severe anxiety.


----------



## wkennedy2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok just making sure I wasn't missing something. 

I will do that and read up on it. I thought it would make her adjustment easier.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

The previous owner is not brightest bulb in box, why would you move a sick pup to a new place etc. It amazes me that a person who thinks they have enough experience to breed and then dump problems on new owner. 

Not even gonna get into 2 pups at one time program just wish you good luck.


----------



## wkennedy2 (Jun 3, 2013)

@wvasko So that mom and dad don't lick on the wound that the vet cleaned out.....and so her sisters don't bite at her leg when they are playing. I appreciate the good luck but some advice would have been better


----------



## nene (May 6, 2010)

Poor baby. She just needs a little time and TLC. Use foam ear plugs if it starts to stress you. You can still hear but it tones down the decibel. Worked great when my kids were babies.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> but some advice would have been better


I assumed that you had necessary advice etc from your Vet as to how to take care of pup. The whining of a 7 week old pup is the same as a newborn baby, just not a lot anybody can do to stop it. 

My opinion on pup is that the pup being crated in his original home would have stopped any licking etc and the pup still would be in area that he was used to, a comfortable pup heals quicker.

I don't know any breeders that leave the stud dog loose with pups.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

She's a baby, she's probably in a little bit of pain and she's in a completely new and confusing location. As long as she settles down eventually and is drinking some water and eating a little food and such, then it is just something to put up with. A fan or radio for background noise might help (you more than her). Make sure she has a safe place to sleep where she cannot chew anything and isn't too hot or too cold.

I would seriously think twice about getting her littermate also. For one, raising two pups is insanely difficult. For two, littermate syndrome or basically that you'll need to do everything (training, walks, attention, etc) three times--once for each dog alone and then once again together so they learn to be both independent and get along with each other. For three, same sex aggression is a possible issue and can sometimes be worse when the dogs are very close in age. 

Lastly, it does not sound like this is a very good breeder. Which means you run the risk of taking on 2 dogs with a higher than average (compared to GSDs from careful breeders) chance of health and behavior problems.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Uh, in addition to littermate syndrome, you need to be aware that GSD's are pretty prone to same-sex aggression. 
Female dogs in general can be prone to same sex aggression and let me just tell you, bitch fights are not pretty.

Honestly, I would not get one of her litter mates. It's more than double the work, can create serious problems, and having another female can be an issue in itself. 

And if you can't handle 1 puppy whining, imagine 2.


----------



## Dragonomine (Jun 4, 2013)

Aw poor thing! I don't get why the previous owner didn't just isolate the pup in the house instead of sending her off to a new place. I'm sure she's missing her litter mates however, that would happen at 8 weeks as well. It's a normal process. The feeling could be heightened though because she's not feeling well and in a totally unfamiliar place without the comfort of her siblings. Just give her lots of love. I tend to lay down and let puppies lay on my chest so they can hear my heart beat. It seems to soothe them a great deal.

As for adopting 2 siblings, the shelter where I got my dogs have the policy of not allowing you to adopt two from the same litter because they don't bond well with the owner. I haven't experienced it but I can understand how that could happen. I am learning more and more about puppies at my rescue and working with a personal dog trainer. Since it's a general policy I would choose to find a puppy from a different litter to adopt.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Thinking back to my puppy experiences, two at once would be ugh. If one was even 5 or 6 months old, the younger one could learn a lot from them. Not to mention dealing with two puppies biological schedules, the mess, etc. Just stay in touch wtih the people who adopt the litter and they and they can play together from time to time.


----------

